# Charlie and The Joose Factory



## Sir Vape (20/9/15)

Sir Vape presents Charlie and the Joose Factory. 

Allowing his imagination to run wild, Charlie has created a line of fun, complex and original flavours to take your palate on a roller coaster ride. Think soda pop, ultra creamy shakes and candy filled goodness, then Charlie’s is your one stop for that sugar coated fix.




*


BANANA SPLIT TWIST*
Charlie's favourite dessert with a twist. A classic banana sundae with ice-cream and whipped cream. The “Twist” was then added by blending it into a smooth shake and adding some classic maraschino cherries to brighten up the mix. 



*FIZZY LIFTING COLA*
Charlie’s secret soda pop sensation. An original take on everyone’s favourite cola float. A fizzed up cherry cola with a dollop of vanilla ice-cream. Mmmmm it will lift you up, shake you around and set you adrift in clouds of goodness.

Mix is 70VG/30PG
35ml 
0, 3 and 6mg available

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/charlie-and-the-joose-factory

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moonunit (20/9/15)

Sounds good! Order placed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (20/9/15)

Very cool

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## eviltoy (20/9/15)

Local?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (20/9/15)

eviltoy said:


> Local?


Would imagine so at that price point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/9/15)

@eviltoy yeah it's local


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/15)

Congrats on the new juice line @Sir Vape ang @BigGuy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

